# FS:28mm canvas



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello.Up for sale is a new off white 28mm and 130/80 canvas strap made for VDB.Price is 50$ shipped









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------

